# downriggers for yaks



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i was thinking off getting my old allvey attaching it to the bottom half of my beach rod getting big ball off lead tied to the rope and then dropping it to the depth i want and attach my lures to the rope with rubber bands or clips would this method work at all .


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

how do down riggrs work when u have a lure attached to the down rigger 
example : if i have a lure the dives down to 3ft and i drop the downrigger to 3ft does this mean the lure will be trolled at a depth of 6ft ,please correct me if im wrong ,im lokingat trolling lures from 6ft to 15ft out of my kayak thank u


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Speak to K1, he has an Alvey setup on his SIK that would work as a down rigger.

The Scotty setup isn't expensive though.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Utube is your est friend mate...makes things a lot easier to understand explanations the good folk of the forum have provided


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

try this vlad:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=65474&p=700229&hilit=Downrigger#p700221


----------

